# Who is Atlas Field Services, Inc



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

Vendor application:

Please provide a minimum of 10 references on the following pages.


7 Professional References
3 Financial References
For each reference, please include
Company Name
Contact Person, Title
Physical Address
Contact Information (phone number and email address, if applicable)


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

They appear to be a Field Service company out of Calif. I've never heard of them. For what's is worth...the a member of NAMF's, Looks like they paid an got a BBB A+ biz rating.
7 references... so they're gonna call seven competitors an get the skinny on a prospective subcontractor. Wonder how that will work out?


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

3 financial references? 

How about

1 None-of
2 your
3 business.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

They do not want help do they????


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

REO2Rentals said:


> Vendor application:
> 
> Please provide a minimum of 10 references on the following pages.
> 
> ...


Tell them seen as how THEY are asking YOU to extend them a line credit based on THEIR payment terms, you need 7 references of their current vendors as well as 3 financial references to make sure you get paid. :thumbsup:


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> Tell them seen as how THEY are asking YOU to extend them a line credit based on THEIR payment terms, you need 7 references of their current vendors as well as 3 financial references to make sure you get paid. :thumbsup:


THAT IS SO TRUE!!!!!!!!

WE ARE THE ONE WHO EXTEND THE CREDIT TO THEM AND THEY WANT ALL THESE - I'm not going to say anymore...


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> 3 financial references?
> 
> I work as a P and P contractor because of this my credit has nosedived


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

68W30 said:


> hammerhead said:
> 
> 
> > 3 financial references?
> ...


----------

